# Tools



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Our company allows up to purchase any tool we need as long as it's not over $200, they said if you loose a tool, buy a new one, company pays for them, need a new battery for the dewalt, get it, company pays for it, they would rather have us have the tools needed then struggle using a butter knife as a screwdriver. Need a new 2 9/16 drill bit, get one. No questions are ever asked. Is that cool or what? :thumbup:

So what do you do if you have employees?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The last place I worked at did not do that. You had to call in, and wait for a response from management. So we were better off to us the "Butter knife" screwdriver. Since I run my own company, yes. If its needed get it, its much cheaper to replace it than have a bunch of putz's sitting around doing nothing!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The other day when I left my flashlight under the bee house I went right down and got a brand new dewalt light, now I have two.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> The other day when I left my flashlight under the bee house I went right down and got a brand new dewalt light, now I have two.


I meant to aask you if you ever went and got that one back. Was it the one with the bees?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I got it back, the other company that did the job pulled it out of there, owner left it in a plastic bag by his front door, he should have got the bill by now.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We work the same way with the tools. An open PO is great. I am well stocked with specialty tools and the basics.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Just makes good sense. Figure how much the company loses by having people stand around doing nothing. I can understand if they have to keep getting new tools every week, but they do get worn out, and occasionally mis placed. (I never done that though:whistling2


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Im a freak about my tools. I make sure they get back on my truck and have left jobs and turned right back around when I forgot something. But yea you have to have tools to work.... The last company I was with would issue a pair of channel locks, a level, and a tape measure.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

The shop I work for requireds everyone to have their own hand tools. You own them so obviously you are responsible for maintaining and replacing them. That makes sense to me, an open policy on buying hand tools and they would be walking and breaking left and right. 

Drill bits, hole saws, and self feeding bits all get sharpened and last as long as possible. I can see it with the drill bits and self feed bits which are quick and easy to sharpen with a grinder or the Drill Doctor. 
For power tools we frequently have to salvage parts from old broken tools to make one work as they pretty much refuse to replace them. They have a repair guy but you are out that tool for a couple weeks and they frequently come back with the same problem they left with. The only way to really get a new tools is take it out of the bosses truck and refuse to give it back. Then he will buy himself a new one.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I own all the tools on my truck, hand tools, power tools, everything. Anything that gets broken, lost by an apprentice, in need of service, etc. gets replaced or repaired at the bosses expense, with the same tool. If an apprentice kicks a Snap On screwdriver down an elevator shaft, it gets replaced with a Snap On screwdriver. The boss also supplies all consumables, sawzall blades, bandsaw blades, grinding wheels, chop saw blades, etc.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I buy all power tools, Consumables, provide trucks (they take home), some specialty tools, I provide all fuel expenses, etc... Drill bits etc... are also provided by me.

Guys are required to provide there own basic hand tools. Channel locks, tape, torpedo level etc...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i also own all the tools on my truck. hand tools, power tools, sewer equipment, torch and b tank, ect. the only thing that isn't mine is the dolly. i buy everything, the company buys nothing. i buy blades, bits, ect. if somebody else loses something, it's between me and them. if i need a specialty tool to finish a job, even if i didn't bid it, i have to buy it. sucks huh?:furious:







paul


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> i also own all the tools on my truck. hand tools, power tools, sewer equipment, torch and b tank, ect. the only thing that isn't mine is the dolly. i buy everything, the company buys nothing. i buy blades, bits, ect. if somebody else loses something, it's between me and them. if i need a specialty tool to finish a job, even if i didn't bid it, i have to buy it. sucks huh?:furious:
> paul




I hope they pay you well. How about an intro?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Marlin said:


> I hope they pay you well. How about an intro?


 
i guess it's relative but i'd say NO! intro is done and you can now see why i have started my own business. :thumbsup:







paul


----------

